# Corsair QL140 RGB



## JoxBSC (15. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir heute einen Corsair140 QL gekauft und ihn natürlich direkt angeschlossen und genau jetzt kommt meine Verzweiflung...
Es ist mein erster RGB Lüfter und ich hab den direkt an mein Mainboard (Asus TUF X570 PLUS) geschlossen.
Jetzt zu meinen Problem der Lüfter wird nicht bei iCUE angezeigt, nur mein Mainboard wird angezeigt.
Wenn ich bei iCUE meine Mainboard Farbe wechsle leuchtet auch mein Lüfter aber in komplett anderen Farben und bei vielen Farben teilweise sogar gar nicht. Wie kreige ich es hin das der Lüfter bei iCUE separat angezeigt wird ?

Danke euch schon mal !

Gruß Marcel


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (19. Oktober 2021)

Hi @JoxBSC, ich denke wir beide bekommen das hin, sodass dein QL-Lüfter mit deinem ASUS Mainboard kommuniziert.


Bitte stelle sicher das du das RGB Kabel des QL-Lüfters mit dem AURA RGB Header deines Mainboard verbunden hast. (Bild 1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du benötigst Aura Sync bzw. Armoury Crate wie es jetzt heißt von ASUS: klick hier zu download
Installiere Armoury Crate auf deinem System. Du musst mit dem Tool nichts weiter machen
Stelle sicher das du iCUE 4 auf deinem System installiert hast: klick zum download
In iCUE klickst du auf das "Zahnradsymbol" rechts oben
Jetzt bist du in den iCUE Einstellungen (Bild 2) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überprüfe, ob unter dem Punkt "Allgemine" die Einstellung "Plugins" eingeschaltet ist (weißer Kreis)
Starte dein System neu und überprüfe in iCUE ob im Startmenü, dein Mainboard zu finden ist.
Wenn ja, dann klick drauf und hab spaß mit den RGB Einstellungen in iCUE

Gib Bescheid ob es geklappt hat

Grüße M.Jay


----------

